# secondary airpump?



## icuMk2 (Feb 26, 2003)

hi, my brother has a passat 4motion and he has a problem with his CEL. When he starts the car the following message displayes on his message board "Emision Work Shop", do you think it could be the pump. how can I check if the pump is working right?


----------



## icuMk2 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: secondary airpump? (icuMk2)*

and I forgot the codes that I have for that .
P1411
Bank 2 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) system throughput too small
P1423
Bank 1 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) system, throughput too small
P1649
Powertrain databus missing message from ABS control module


----------

